# Blinker programmieren



## Modulo (15 Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich konnte mit der Suche leider nicht das richtige finden .
Ich schreib in 4 Wochen Steuerungs und Regelungstechnik, dazu gehört auch, ein kleines SPS programm zu schreiben (KOP, FUP). 
So das ganze sollte eigentlich ja nicht so das Thema sein, aber wir wurden ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen beim Fall einen Blickmerker programmieren zu müssen, nicht den Blickmerker der SPS verwenden, sondern diesen über zwei Timern zu verwirklichen.

Jetzt meine eigentliche Frage, wie soll das funktionieren? 
Könnte mir das jemand aufzeichnen?

Schon mal danke für die Hilfe.

Mfg


----------



## crash (15 Dezember 2009)

Das hatten wir schon sooooooo oft.
Die Suchfunktion liefert da einiges.
http://www.sps-forum.de/search.php?searchid=2165111


----------



## crash (15 Dezember 2009)

kleiner Tipp:
Zeit 1 läuft
Zeit 1 abgelaufen --> Zeit 2 läuft
Zeit 2 abgelaufen --> Zeit 1 starten
usw.


----------



## bike (15 Dezember 2009)

Wenn in 4 Wochen eine Prüfung geschrieben wird, wurde das bestimmt schon besprochen und es ist auch noch Zeit dies sich anzueigenen.
Später hilft dir keiner, wenn du etwas programmierne musst.

bike


P.S. Ganz langsam verstehe ich Jabba und das was er hier
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=32242
festgestellt hat.


----------



## Modulo (15 Dezember 2009)

Danke, da hatte ich wohl doch nicht richtig geschaut...


----------



## crash (15 Dezember 2009)

bike schrieb:


> P.S. Ganz langsam verstehe ich Jabba und das was er hier
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=32242
> festgestellt hat.


Wir brauchen einen neuen UG. 
Müssen wir einen wählen oder meldet sich einer freiwillig?
Wo sind Stollentroll und Forendiva?


----------



## Modulo (15 Dezember 2009)

bike schrieb:


> Wenn in 4 Wochen eine Prüfung geschrieben wird, wurde das bestimmt schon besprochen und es ist auch noch Zeit dies sich anzueigenen.
> Später hilft dir keiner, wenn du etwas programmierne musst.
> 
> bike
> ...



Ne, dem Dozenten is das egal, friss oder stirb.


----------



## bike (15 Dezember 2009)

crash schrieb:


> Wir brauchen einen neuen UG.
> Müssen wir einen wählen oder meldet sich einer freiwillig?
> Wo sind Stollentroll und Forendiva?



Geht zur Not auch Clausi?
Dann muss zuerst das Diplom als Ing oder auch Hausmeister, also Hauptsache Diplom, beglaubigt hier veröffentlicht worden sein, dann darf eine Frage gestellt werden. 


bike


----------



## vierlagig (15 Dezember 2009)

Modulo schrieb:


> Ne, dem Dozenten is das egal, friss oder stirb.



in Gegenwart einer Internetverbindung unfähig zu sein www.google.de ein zu tippen ist schon ganz großes Deppenkino.


----------



## marlob (15 Dezember 2009)

bike schrieb:


> Wenn in 4 Wochen eine Prüfung geschrieben wird, wurde das bestimmt schon besprochen und es ist auch noch Zeit dies sich anzueigenen.
> Später hilft dir keiner, wenn du etwas programmierne musst.
> 
> bike
> ...


Ich hoffe doch, das einem hier im Forum geholfen wird

Ansonsten
*ACK*


----------



## bike (15 Dezember 2009)

Modulo schrieb:


> Ne, dem Dozenten is das egal, friss oder stirb.


Das kann sein.
Doch wenn du studierst, dann musst du wie andere eben auch, dir das Wissen aneignen.
Du bekommst, wenn du dir die Aufgaben lösen lässt, spätestens beim Praxissemester(gibts das überhaupt noch?) Probleme.
Unsere Neustudis haben das erkannt, doch ist es zu spät, denn eine Festanstellung bekommen die wohl eher weniger.
Die haben auch angeben PLC und Hochsprachen zu können.
Beim Versuch ein Byte als Flanke auszuwerten wurden sie leider sehr schnell kleinlaut. 

bike


----------



## vierlagig (15 Dezember 2009)

bike schrieb:


> Beim Versuch ein Byte als Flanke auszuwerten wurden sie leider sehr schnell kleinlaut.



kompliziert, da fallen mir auf anhieb auch nur 300 lösungswege ein *ROFL*


----------



## Modulo (15 Dezember 2009)

Ich hab bis jetzt meine Aufgaben selber gelöst und werds auch in Zukunft machen, nur eben hier konnt ich mir das nicht vorstellen wie das funkt. soll.
Von daher hab ich mir gedacht fragen kostet nichts, und einen Lösungsweg oder sonstiges wollt ich ja gar nicht, sondern nur einen Denkanstoß, denn ich ja bereits bekommen hab.

Danke nochmal für die zahlreichen Informationen.


----------



## Jabbadahad (28 März 2017)

Im Beckhoff infosys kann man für so ziemlich jedes kleine Problem ne leichte erklärung finden, die man auch ohne Diplom oder Dozrnt verstehen kann ;P
(https://infosys.beckhoff.de/)


----------



## Jabbadahad (28 März 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Geht zur Not auch Clausi?
> Dann muss zuerst das Diplom als Ing oder auch Hausmeister, also Hauptsache Diplom, beglaubigt hier veröffentlicht worden sein, dann darf eine Frage gestellt werden.
> 
> 
> bike




Hi,

Also ich bin ja der meinung, dass man auch mit Diplom noch "dumme" fragen stellen kann und dass das keine Garantie ist. und ebenso bin ich der meinung, dass man auch ohne Diplom fachkompetente Fragen stellen oder ideen einwerfen kann. Ein Test für Logisches denken wäre vielleicht die bessere Wahl ;P


----------

